# where to get replacement axle and springs?



## barracuda7199 (May 6, 2012)

i have a gator trailer under my alumacraft that needs new springs and axle. where is the best place to get them? i would like to keep my hubs since they have new bearings and tires. although i guess as long as my bearing buddies fit and the hubs are 4 lug new ones would be fine? salt water wasn't kind to the axle and springs.... previous owner must have skipped washing that part of the rig.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 6, 2012)

I would go directly to the trailer manufacturer to find out who's axles and springs they use. Axles and springs aren't usually made inhouse. They are sourced out. Then you can go directly to the manufacturer for a lower price,cutting out the middleman. That's the route I would take.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2012)

Tractor supply, Farm n fleet and there are lots of trailer part supplies online.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 7, 2012)

Look for a local scrap yard, you would extremely suprised at the stuff you will find there for dirt cheap, buddy of mine bought a 300lb solid 1/2 steel plow for his bobcat for 30 bucks case, there is no mark up on steel you only pay it's value in weight.


----------



## gouran01 (May 8, 2012)

x2 , I got my complete axle set up at TSC, it's been holdin up good for 3+ years now, now that ya mention it, I should pack the bearings n get the buddies in there!


----------



## DaveInGA (May 9, 2012)

You've got some good suggestions here, but I'll add one more. I was checking out all the above mentioned places and finding good prices when I ran into something I couldn't find an answer for online. I was able to figure out who made the hubs and axle for my trailer, so I called them. They answered my questions, but their prices were full retail and the lady on the phone knew it and advised me of such. What she did though was refer me to a local trailer repair/rebuild center near where I live called Airport Trailer (Gainesville, GA). 

I drove over to Airport Trailer and took my hubs with me. The guy at the counter not only recognized the hubs, knew the trailer axle they came off of, but also had complete replacement hubs with bearings and seals included in the price. Hubs were pre-greased, but the grease was not marine grease and he advised me of such. He made several suggestions on how to clean the axle, the bearings and keep myself clean during replacement, which you can see in the pics in my sig link where I am rebuilding my boat and trailer. 

Costs/prices? Ironically, his prices beat the prices of anybody else I'd priced. Not by a lot, but by a couple dollars of the lowest outfit. Service and knowledge? Far superior to anyone else I talked to, including the local boat sales outfit.

My suggestion with all the information is to look up and make some calls to a local trailer rebuild place in your area. One that's big enough to refurbish Mack truck trailers down to the small ones. They'll likely have what you need very affordably and their knowledge will greatly help you solve all your problems.


----------

